# Anderson Ranch waiting



## AndersonRanch

I had a few minutes today while filling up anything that holds water for when the power goes out so figured I would get this thing going! I have a little over a month before kids start hitting the ground.
First are the boys. No recent pictures until they put some weight on. It's been a super weird year and they seem to be in even more rut the last month then they were with the ladies so they are distracted and not getting the TLC I'm attempting to give them.........seriously if I could live without bucks I would! 
So first up is Snot......ok I already lied no recent pictures coming of him because I sold his stupid fence jumping butt! 








Next is Lamar, my only boy who hasn't ticked me off this year lol 








And a baby picture or Titan, I'm not sure why I can't find more recent pictures of him, I know I took some! He is 18 months old now








And my AI baby (who is on my list today!) Son of a Gun AKA Sonny who is now a year old.








I think I have all the ladies pictures. I'm not totally sure they all are bred just yet (seriously a very weird year!) so I might end up having two kidding seasons this year. 
But first up is Bootsie bred for Snot due 11/25








Gypsy Bred to Snot due 11/26








Ginger bred to Lamar due 11/28








Bambi bred to Snot due 11/28








Rosie bred for Lamar due 11/29








Star Fire, reason #1 of 8 I sold Snot lol maybe bred to Sonny, maybe commercial kids. I only have one due date on her for 11/29 and gave her lute and did not witness a heat again but for sure bred








Domino, same story just I need to ultrasound to see if she is even bred








Sally, didn't give lute so commercial kids due 11/29








Cherry, need to ultrasound and black out bred to Titan due 12/2 both first timers 








Glitter bred to snot due 11/30








Anna bred for snot due 11/30








Bella bred for Lamar due 12/1








Barbie another depends when she kids and a first timer 








Cammie same story 








Daphne first timer bred to Lamar due 12/1








Thunder bred to Titan due 12/2








Carmella bred for Lamar due 12/3








Dakota first timer bred to Lamar due 12/5 and I ultrasounded her and she has twins








Sparkles bred to Titan due 12/5








Godiva Jr first timer bred to Snot due 12/8








And my heck if I knows
Twilight for sure bred to Lamar........oh hang on I have too many pictures lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

Ok twilight








Cinderella bred to Snot








Taffy bred to snot








Jule bred to Titan








Cali bred to Titan








Puzzle bred to Snot








Missy bred to snot








And Jasmine I actually AIed her last week so fingers crossed (she's the black dapple daphne photo bombed her!)








And that should be it this is the least amount of does I've had since I first started so should be a breeze......I sure hope so at least lol


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't wait to see your pretty babies to match your beautiful does! :goatkiss: :clapping:

I like the llama by the way. :lolgoat:


----------



## Sfgwife

Goodness i need goats from you! Beautiful herd.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I AM SO PROUD OF YOU! Hubby out fighting California fires..You taking care of everything..And Still GOT YOUR WAITING LIST DONE! :squish:
I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR KIDDS! I always get soooooo excited. I Love ALL YOUR SPOTS! ...:hubbahubba:


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful! Exciting! 
Wow, that’s the lowest number you’ve had!?!
Good luck with all of them!


----------



## Jubillee

I was thinking wow that's a lot less does!! Lol. They're all so pretty though. 

And our bucks are rutting heavy too...they've got all kinds of extras to build weight and they ignore. I've been way to familiar with fence jumping bucks this season. Never before...what is up?? I was about to ban all bucks from this property HAHA. Now that everyone is bred, no more fence jumping BUT still rutty as can be. Sigh.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove

You have an alpaca??

Sally is looking oh so lovely! I forgive her for crushing your plastic balling gun  

It was a my first year with my buck jumping fences too. No fun. I also have notes like this "if she kids this date, this buck, but this date, the other buck..." Not a simple estimated due dates calendar that I like to post on my fridge!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## AndersonRanch

I have no idea what the issue is with the bucks this year but they are driving me nuts! Snot I think his issue was that Sonny was SO loud when one of his girls came into heat. Even then he went over and threw fencing and hot fence like it was nothing. It’s going to possibly be bad enough with the girls that might end up having commercial kids but if he got it in his head to go to all the other boys pens too that would really hurt. So he now lives where it’s welded pipe 6’ tall and doing great lol 
Yes that is Tina the alpaca. She’s a good girl and probably the best $150 I ever spent. She is a scare crow but she loves her goats and really loves new borns. If she’s not with the herd I know that one has snuck off to kid because she sticks to them like glue. 
Thank you everyone. I am sure hoping for a nice easy kidding. But it is 2020 so in a way I’m kinda dreading it as well to a degree.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oops I assumed she was a llama. My bad. ops2:


----------



## SalteyLove

MellonFriend said:


> Oops I assumed she was a llama. My bad. ops2:


Her ears are too small for a llama! BUT Jessie has you fooled with the name as I believe Tina is a movie reference to Napoleon Dynamite which is a llama!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well it would make more sense that one would have a llama that could protect the goats and not a little alpaca lol but don’t ask her what she is she will tell you she’s a goat. 
When I got her and the male (which was a total turd!) my husband was SO mad at me! He finally said I could keep them (yeah I was keeping anyways) as long as he could name her Tina. Since it would have solved a huge fight I let him name her Tina.
And that Sally! She may not be the thickest thing but she is by far the best goat we have. She is such a sweet heart and we all love her. Even my dad says the only one he likes is that two faced goat lol that’s why she didn’t get any lute. Her kids would probably be commercial anyways and I wasn’t going to risk her being able to have kids in any way.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Ok Godiva Jr is going to have kids 5 months from today lol I guess I’ll be having my 2 kidding seasons after all. It looks like missy might also be in heat but after dealing with that spoiled brat and getting her into a buck I had no more go in me. I don’t know how people hand breed. They are either tougher then I am or their goats are a lot better at leading then mine lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Got to admit this years gonna be amazing for you and your does! Wow!
Is Dakota new? I don’t remember her from last year. Poor ol Rosie, she’s huge again!
I’m going to be drooling when the girls pop!


----------



## TexasGoatMan

You got some really good looking Boers there !! I look forward to the stories after the kidding season is over. Take care


----------



## Calistar

Ahhhh I love the alpaca!!! I'll trade a pig for her  

I'm a dairy goat person, but you've got a beautiful herd! I hope your kidding season is kinder to you than the rest of the year has been!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Poor Rosie is always big lol she won’t fool me this year though. I thought for sure quads last year but only twins, that sneaky girl lol
Dakota is my soon to me 2 year old. I don’t know if you remember a nasty doe I had, Nutters, she was always over the top mean when she had kids and I waited 10 years for a doe kid out of her. Not that I necessarily liked her personality but she was a nice looking doe and the first decent quality doe I bought. Anyways she had twins (well actually triplets but one was DOA) and I pulled the little girl (Dakota) so she would t be mean like mom. She is the total opposite of her mother. I’m pretty sure she lives in lala land most of the time lol
Lol that alpaca is probably a total waste of feed but she makes me laugh just by the things she does. She has small man syndrome and it is so funny. I hear about how goats and alpacas shouldn’t be together because the goats will pick on the alpacas. That is not the case with her. She is not pushy but when she claims her spot at the feeder if anyone pushes on her she spits right in their face and they back off. She doesn’t like to be touched but I just adore the fuzz ball. 
If I brought a pig home after the last ones I would probably have to find a new place to live. I keep telling the husband the kune kune are NOT like the last ones I had but he won’t go for it :/


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, so that's the nutters girl! Yes, I remember her....well Dakota is just plain adorable! 
Poor Rosie a walking land whale again but still...ya never know  (trips this year I think)
I'm not allowed a pig either...lol  However, you might mention to hubby that kune kunes can help with the houses fireline and that might help...


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> She is not pushy but when she claims her spot at the feeder if anyone pushes on her she spits right in their face and they back off.


(rofl)(rofl)(rofl):heehee:
That would be so effective with goats!


----------



## AndersonRanch

I keep telling him kune kune are not your normal pigs but he’s not buying it. The last ones got to be such a pain in the butt though. They peeled all the siding off my shed, attacked the dogs for their food and would go in the way when we would gather cows. They wouldn’t have caused this many issues if I could have kept them contained! Dang pigs lol
Dakota is so stinking adorable, but in a air head kinda way. It is so funny to see just how different she is from her mom. All the boys mom raised were just a nuts as she was.
Lol yes madhouse it works very well. But she is never a bully about it. As long as they nicely eat by her she has no issues with them and leaves them alone. The only down side that I have not been able to figure out is she loves to stand in the water troughs :/ I even bought her a kiddie pool just for her but she would rather the troughs. So I just use the empty protein tubs and have about 10 of them out there so I can dump the one she picked to get dirty that day. At least I have a very healthy oak tree from watering it every day lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww how funny. My Roam pony..I swear she is ADHD..love her. But everyone is coming in for feed..I have to keep calling her....to remind her to.come on. Then I rattle the bucket...and she says...Oh Ok.! Here she comes...till she sees something..like a bag in a tree...leaves floating by...anything that moves...lol lol .But she is a happy girl always chipper. Lol lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

Yes that is Dakota to a T as well! And there is no herding her anyplace, she has to follow but of course she gets side tracked. When we got them all in for shots she did that and I told the kids just leave her I don’t have time for her. She showed up for her shots but it was on her time lol hopefully her little brain wakes up when she has kids lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I laugh all the time at My Roan Pony. She holds her tail.up..and a few white hairs wave as she trots off(rofl)(rofl). Then she stops...checks out a bird...stone..leaf...and regroups...hold her tail up, and waves as she trots off another 50 ft...(rofl):shrugrofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol well at least the ditzy ones make us laugh at least. It’s gotta be better then the crazy one that freak over the little things


----------



## AndersonRanch

The cursed year of 2020 strikes again! I was unsure of 6 does so finally had a minute and ultrasounded them. All open. Soooo either Sonny was too young and dumb to get the job done or he’s no good. Maybe the girls didn’t like him and beat him up too. I don’t know but I’m pretty depressed. All the girls that are open we’re either his or they were Snots which I had to take out after 3 weeks because he wouldn’t stay in his pen and I waited 2 weeks and put sonny in with them figuring there would only be a few to cover. In my defense there was only a few. 
Sooooo I will have a even smaller kidding season of only 18 girls. I have all the open girls next to the buck pens now and as they come into heat I’ll get them bred. I will be kidding all year long but better then waiting another year. 
Jasmine was in heat 2 weeks ago and I put her back in with sonny. If she comes back into heat I might just cut my losses and sell him. There is no place around here to test him and see if he is any good. 
But in 2 days I start my baby watch! I’m down to only 500 things to get done before I’m ready lol but I’m getting there. Last night I just realized I have no ear tags lol so got them ordered. I’m sure they will come when I have 20 kids on the ground so it will be a game of figure out who goes to who


----------



## MellonFriend

AndersonRanch said:


> But in 2 days I start my baby watch!


So would that be for your girls due on the 28th? Can't wait to see those babies. (woo)Wishing you smooth kiddings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww just do what I do..take your phone & take.pictures of them as they are born. Then grab a clean paper bag & write.down the weight length & height . My.phone on the details tells me the date time and where the pic was taken. All my records are there...then I can write it all down later...lol lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

The only ones out of those 11/28 that is not bred is Cherry and Sally. The rest are bred. And honestly those two I did not really witness Snot chasing them when he got in. They were in heat but not being in his face in heat when I got him out. I have NEVER had this many not settle even when I had 70 does! But I’m going to see what Jasmine is up to and DNA some of these unknown kids and see. Then decide if he is worth keeping another year and see if he was young and dumb or no good. I have a feeling if he is not the sire to anything he’s no good. Although now that I’m thinking about it maybe if one of these girls come into heat I’ll get a zip lock bag or something and “collect” him and put it under a microscope. If there are swimmers he should be good next year.
Lol Moers at this point nothing died or is dying so it sucks but I know it could be worse. I’ll tell ya though. It doesn’t matter how much of a pain it is to get the girls out of the field to ultrasound, I have this dang thing and I will make sure I am not in this situation again! So live and learn. 
And yes I will get you pictures as they come. I won’t have as many for you to choose from but I’ll have something for you I’m sure lol


----------



## Feira426

Your goats are beautiful! I’m sure you’ll have some absolutely lovely kids!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you have so many open. Hopefully they will get bred soon for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...I can wait...Ill get to see what you have all year! Yeah ! I can be picky...lol lol. As soon as I see your dappled kidds I go crazy..they are always sooooo cute!


----------



## Sfgwife

AndersonRanch said:


> The cursed year of 2020 strikes again! I was unsure of 6 does so finally had a minute and ultrasounded them. All open. Soooo either Sonny was too young and dumb to get the job done or he's no good. Maybe the girls didn't like him and beat him up too. I don't know but I'm pretty depressed. All the girls that are open we're either his or they were Snots which I had to take out after 3 weeks because he wouldn't stay in his pen and I waited 2 weeks and put sonny in with them figuring there would only be a few to cover. In my defense there was only a few.
> Sooooo I will have a even smaller kidding season of only 18 girls. I have all the open girls next to the buck pens now and as they come into heat I'll get them bred. I will be kidding all year long but better then waiting another year.
> Jasmine was in heat 2 weeks ago and I put her back in with sonny. If she comes back into heat I might just cut my losses and sell him. There is no place around here to test him and see if he is any good.
> But in 2 days I start my baby watch! I'm down to only 500 things to get done before I'm ready lol but I'm getting there. Last night I just realized I have no ear tags lol so got them ordered. I'm sure they will come when I have 20 kids on the ground so it will be a game of figure out who goes to who


We might have some calf sized tags here... i can count them and see how ma y i have if you need me to.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow you are going to be super busy! They are all beautiful and can not wait to see your babies! I'm sorry about the 6 that are open, that is a bummer, but hopefully you can get them bred for spring kids 
I have to say I think if your weather has been as weird as ours, then maybe that is a culprit? I have a friend that has had some not get bred, and they've been in with a proven buck. Our buck came in rut in early July, so weird, normally they come in around August 1st. 4 of our girls due end of Dec, 5th we sold possibly bred (need to check in and see if she took), and 6th ended up not being bred but looked like she was pregnant. 
Our buck went back out of rut end of August, then late Sept he came into serious, stinky, yucky rut. We had 3 does we were waiting to breed so they'd kid about the time the 1st group would be ready to wean, and never saw any signs of heat from them until Oct 14th, 1 came in heat. Next morning she was done with the buck, and had the other 3 come in heat. It was crazy in that buck pen, does mounting each other, buck mounting doe, doe mounting buck... lol! But we never saw him cover the doe that was possibly due end of Dec.
So as I posted in Goat Frenzy, we did blood at 33-34 days, and she is possibly bred, along with the one he bred on 14th. So I am confident they are probably fine, but won't be satisfied until I get a positive result. I really should look into having a vet ultrasound or just make myself wait until they are 40 days post bred to pull blood. I was impatient but also figured it would be better to do prior to Thanksgiving week since they only test on Wednesdays lol.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guys! 
Sfwife that is very kind, thank you! I will be ok. If they cross their legs and wait I should get these in time. I got a email this evening saying my package was on the way. And if they don’t maybe I can put marker on random places and good off that until they come. ORRRR hopefully they are colorful enough that they all look different lol that is one thing that I do enjoy about color, most usually have some mark that is different then all the rest. 
HoosierShadow now that I have calmed down and Moers called me I’m not going to send him off to the sale just yet. It was a very weird year! I know a lot of people had issues with their goats cycling late but it was kinda the opposite for me. Usually they go into heat after I wean kids. They will have 1 heat and then stop until end of June start of July. This year they started cycling about a month after kidding and wouldn’t stop. I am actually kidding earlier because I just couldn’t stand them screaming any more. I think the last two months the bucks have been more in rut then they have all year long. Lamar who is usually my docile quite boy is being a noisy boy and has brine scald all over his face and legs. So I’m just going to calm down, see what happens with Jasmine, probably DNA all those unknown doe kids being born and then decide what to do with him. 
I’m going to hate having to put life on hold for a second kidding season but I’ll live threw it because babies will make it worth it. 
I’ve been bad about posting pictures but I’ll get some tomorrow. Most of these girls if they sneeze those kids are going to come flying out.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez girl only 500 things to get done..lol!
Oh my, you DO have your hands full don’t you. Can I suggest different color yarn to color code the kids and dam until tags come in. Just make a makeshift collar for a couple days. Just a thought.
I’m thinking it just a combination of thing why your girls are/were open. Young and dumb, the fires and smoke And the weather. Animals won’t breed if there’s danger and the fires y’all had certainly count as danger. I’d give him another chance personally.
Happy kidding! Sending lots of pink thoughts your way!


----------



## SalteyLove

Dang that's a a real bummer, really unusual for a 1 year old buck to have a high failure rate like that. He was with them more than 3 weeks? I mean, duh, you know what you are doing. 

Looking forward to seeing the start of your winter kiddings next week!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## AndersonRanch

That’s a good idea goofygoat! And I have a bunch of yarn. It will only be a few days late so it won’t stay on very long.
Yeah I know salteylove I’m pretty sure I’m going to have to cull him but I will just be out more feed if he is no good. I wish I could just get him semen tested now and know the answer but I can’t. He was defiantly vocal and boy acting, which I think was half the reason why Snot was so bad. Sonny never shut up! So it’s not like he was a shy boy. I don’t know. I’ll get it figured out. Feeding one buck for another 7 months and giving him 1 or 2 girls to see if he’s good (if none of these have his kids) isn’t the end of the world. But I know my luck and I was so over the moon that I got his dam to settle when I AIed so that is working against me too lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl. I cant help but think the fires, the stress of fires being close. The awful smoke filled air had alot to do with the breeding. He is young, and been through alot of stress and fear. I know 7 months is a long time to feed a questionable buck. But with his bloodlines..it would only take 1 good kid to pay for that feeding. Can you image what 10 or 12 good kidds would bring? 
Chin up...you are doing great. I cant wait to see what happens in the next few days at your place. And very interested in the next 5 months.(highfive)ohlala:


----------



## AndersonRanch

It could have been the smoke. I really don’t know but your right he is worth seeing if he is any good before I throw the towel in. Not like I have time to ship him now anyways so we will see what happens along the way. 
I FINALLY got everything ready for this show, I have to run to the feed store and get straw and my ear tags will be here tomorrow. Bootsie, who I’m watching first usually won’t let me within 10 feet of her and last night I was pushing her trying to her her up to check her and she just chewed her cud and told me to get lost lol this morning she let me feel her ligs, which are there, but she must be feeling pretty miserable to let me even touch her. I think Barbie is going to beat her though. I never got pictures but I will work on that today.


----------



## toth boer goats

Smoke is bad in many ways.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well i got a few pooch shots before I realized I left the water on lol so hey that's something right lol my poor first timers I swear if they sneeze they are going to fly out. How do they get so......floppy so fast compared to the others lol 
But don't mind the mud, we got some much needed rain and hard dews in the morning which I will NOT complain about! 
But here is bootsie she's first up she is being a lover and I think I'm getting a cold so should be soon! 








Barbie this poor girl if I went off her girly bits I would have thought she was ready almost two months ago lol








Star fire








Ginger








Black out, another FF


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my word, they are so wide! I can't believe they can expand that much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww :hubbahubba: looks like Ive got some Pretty kidds comeing! Cant WAIT...SO EXCITING!!!!! :waiting: :waiting: :waiting:
:wow:


----------



## Tanya

Lol. You got some time. Non look like they have dropped yet. Some nice udders


----------



## AndersonRanch

I know I do this every year, but they sure don’t seem wide to me lol I was just REALLY looking at them and thinking I’m going to have a bunch of singles. I have learned I suck at predicting what they have so I’m ready for a million of them lol 
Moers I sure hope I have a bunch of good ones. I hope bootsie has a little girl. I’m going to keep that. She was Xenas first kidding so she is getting up there in age and I want my Xena line to keep going. I only have Bootsie and Hereford out of Xena and I don’t know how much of Herefords crap I can take before she goes and finds a new zip code :/ so it’s up to old Bootsie to keep it going.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you they are defiantly coming along. I’m sure they will wait until thanksgiving to kid. Not that I’m doing anything lol it will just be me and the kids but they don’t know that  
Jule had a bunch of mucus today. I don’t think it will be tonight but maybe she will show Bootsie what’s up. Jule is the one that bad the odd ball cow tongue feeling things in her and had to go to the vet to pull the kid last year. Hopefully whatever that was all came out and it will be a normal delivery.


----------



## Tanya

Oooh good luck and happy kidding


----------



## AndersonRanch

Bambi's red dapple buckling and red doeling








Bootsie bucklings







it all went smooth and that's all I care about lol


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the first cuties! :inlove:
So glad all went well!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay!:clapping: More! More! More!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh look at those adorable Dappled boys and reds! Soooo Preciouse:nod:...dont stop now....its getting good...lol lol :imok: Hope you can get some rest...before the other does get started! Very very nice kidds! As always!!!!:kid3::kid3::kid2::kid2::kid::kid::kid3:


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guys! I’m so happy it went smooth too. As long as it keeps it up I’ll be happy. Both of them were just bam one kid after another. Of course though this was after HOURS of baby talking.
Oh I have more coming just hopefully not until tomorrow. My beautiful day turned cold and windy so I’ll be up all night making sure nothing that gets born will get chilled.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwww! Handsome boys and a sweet little lady! Congratulations! It’s about time something went easy for you 
I can’t wait for the rest of the babies!


----------



## SalteyLove

It's always exciting to see the "attached a file" notification on your kidding thread! Hooray for a great winter kickoff! What are temps in your area right now?


----------



## AndersonRanch

Aww thank you goofygoat! I’m not going to lie I had mixed feelings about kidding. I always love babies of course but I’ve had a few disheartening kidding seasons before and really was dreading another one. I hope I didn’t just jinx myself but today was a good start for sure.
Ok salteylove I’m sure all you back East people will laugh at me lol but today was 59 and tonight will be 30. No that’s not terrible but we are supposed to get 40mph winds tonight. Again probably laughing at me, but that’s cold for us. But that wind just really chills the babies if they don’t get up and eat fast and for some reason these does have been on strike about their shelter unless it’s raining. I think they might not like the light I have in there that I turned on (shrug).


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh no! I'm not laughing at you. Newborns really can get chilled so quickly even in 50* if the doe chooses the wrong spot or is driven away by more dominant animals. And nobody wants to deal with neonatal pneumonia a few days later or worse. I'm am obsessive checker at kidding season as well. I actually begin having nightmares several weeks before!


----------



## SalteyLove

I AM laughing about your does boycotting the shelter due to the light. I'm currently in a fight with four bucklings/young wethers about a rug that I want to hang over their barn doorway as a wind block. They are MORTALLY TERRIFIED of that darn rug. I had the nerve to hang it over their gate to air it out and now I can't even get them in the pen! Never mind hang it in the doorway...


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol they do NOT do change we at all! I am definitely laughing about the rug lol they know the light is not going to eat them alive, they have to go threw the house to get to their water. The only thing I can figure is they feel more comfortable being out in the open and dark so they can spot predators better. Who knows. I supply the shelter it’s up to them to use it lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

Baby pictures! They are such healthy little turds!





























And Barbie keeps wondering off by herself so I think she might go today. Or maybe Braxton hick or gas, time will tell lol


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful!!
Happy to hear they are so healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are Sooooo Cute & Healthy! They are good looking kids!


----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## ksalvagno

Way too adorbs!


----------



## AndersonRanch

They are so stinking cute! They make me happy just watching them.
Barbie had a red dapple buck and a black doeling.


----------



## SalteyLove

So.... Just in case you were breeding for color.... Every dapple has been a buck so far right? :haha:


----------



## AndersonRanch

SalteyLove said:


> So.... Just in case you were breeding for color.... Every dapple has been a buck so far right? :haha:


Lol they don't listen to me AT ALL!! I told them, solid colored boys dapple girls, and look what I get! Now If I was in the market to keep most of my doelings I would let the dapples bucks slide since I do like solid colored the best but I would rather some money this year so they are all in trouble right now


----------



## Tanya

What lookers


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:hubbahubba:


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guys.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well I definitely worked for these babies today! Twilight had a buck and then a doe. She kept getting up and down so went in and head down between the front legs. I have honestly never had to deal with that one. I've had a few that did it but was lucky and my mom was around (who is awesome at odd ball positions). That is defiantly a hard one especially with a skinny 14 year old holding her. But get a little red dapple girl out








Ginger was pushing in the middle of the Twilight issue but for the do anything about it. When I got done I looked and nothing so washed my hands and went in and a breech. Pulled him, it was a little rough, her hormones were nuts but since she had the first one to occupy her I just went for the next one, head only. Got one leg up and pulled and it came out. The third was head only got one leg but wouldn't come, pushed it back in and found the second leg and got it out. 3 buck kids








And my crazy little black out first timer I thought for sure would have issues but she pushed those suckers out like it was nothing and had them up and eating in no time. She is considered my best goat today lol and here is Titans first buck kids :/








And hopefully the rest hurry and just get this all over with after today


----------



## Jubillee

(dance):hubbahubba: those babies are so beautiful. Ahhh I want to snuggle them all. Such fun with so many surprises in one day lol. But sorry ypu had to intervene...I really hate having to. We had a head down legs back last time....ugh goats lol...but those beauties are so worth it!!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you! They were defiantly worth the hard work. I'll be crying about my body tomorrow but still lol
Well the plan was early dinner and go to bed early since I have to unload cows at 12:30 tonight BUT Rosie said sorry your day is not over just yet. Rosie is in BIG trouble at the moment .......as I sit out here with her freezing. They were doing so good about day time babies :/


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I am glad all the kids are alive. they are sure cute. I hope Rosie hurries up and doesn't have any problems so you can get some rest. Good luck!


----------



## AndersonRanch

And a single doeling. Since I had some triplets handy I gave her Gingers red buck kid. I had to go in twice because I was not believing it was only a single lol such a fat brat 








And I REALLY hope that is it until tomorrow when it's warm!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I just love :inlove: that picture. They are all looking up at you...saying THANKYOU! So precious. You are a :great: goat MOM. Look at you go! All are happy healthy kidds...cause of you!:neat::goodjob::coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

What stunning kids. You did great.


----------



## ksalvagno

Great you were there and got them out! Beautiful kids as always!


----------



## MadHouse

So glad to hear everyone is well. I hope you are not too sore to unload cows today!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guy! Nope not too sore to unload cows. I would have to do that no matter how sore I was anyways lol and they were so good about coming off the trailer it didn't take too long and I was back in bed. Now if No one has kids today I'll be just fine with that! 
When I first saw black outs little red boy I thought he was just wet making him look like he had some black. But now that he is all dried off he looks really cool especially for just a brown goat. Now I'm sad they both are boys :/


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww so cute.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well we get wet baby pictures today because after I rest up I'm feeding, taking a shower and going to bed  
Princess Anna 2 dapple doe kids and a red buck. I really thought I wouldn't end up with any bottle kids this year :/ hopefully if one has a single out there they have it tomorrow!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, beautiful babies!! nd dappled girls now!! :inlove:
Let’s hope you don’t have to bottle feed!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh wow. I really like the one laying next to Mom. Beautiful kidds!


----------



## AndersonRanch

MadHouse said:


> Wow, beautiful babies!! nd dappled girls now!! :inlove:
> Let's hope you don't have to bottle feed!


Lol spoke too soon. Anna woke up this morning and said I only had 2 where did this red thing come from. So instead of fighting with her I just took him. I have a little 4H girl that wants to bottle feed her market wether anyways so I'll get him going and send off to her.
Moers that one is my favorite too! I'll have to get a better picture of her face. She's a very pretty little thing for sure.
I went to bed early, and it was the first night I was able to fall right back asleep after my checks so I am ready for Star Fire and her being in labor this morning lol so far she looks like the only one that is going to go today.


----------



## Jubillee

Glad you got some rest!! Is that red one curly haired? It sure looks like it! Love these dapples!


----------



## AndersonRanch

He does have curly hair! And I am not a fan of the curly hair! Lamar is big on throwing kids with that hair, if his kids were not so dang nice I would be tempted to trade him in for a straight haired buck lol 
Well Star Fire was in labor ALL day, after hours of just not really being very super active labor I went to get a sandwich and a drink. Came back out maybe 10 minutes later and she had 1 live one and one that the sack didn't break on. I missed saving that little girl by a hair  while I was working on that one she had a third one. I'm super upset about the one though. These babies are literally flying out when the does start pushing. Makes it nice not having to wait forever for them all to be born but sucked today. But here is her black boy and dapple girl















I think Bella will go tonight. She is being very lazy today. Every time I think she might be getting super close I find her with everyone eating so will probably be a long night for her to have them in the morning


----------



## MellonFriend

AndersonRanch said:


> He does have curly hair! And I am not a fan of the curly hair! Lamar is big on throwing kids with that hair, if his kids were not so dang nice I would be tempted to trade him in for a straight haired buck lol
> Well Star Fire was in labor ALL day, after hours of just not really being very super active labor I went to get a sandwich and a drink. Came back out maybe 10 minutes later and she had 1 live one and one that the sack didn't break on. I missed saving that little girl by a hair  while I was working on that one she had a third one. I'm super upset about the one though. These babies are literally flying out when the does start pushing. Makes it nice not having to wait forever for them all to be born but sucked today. But here is her black boy and dapple girl
> View attachment 192083
> View attachment 192085
> 
> I think Bella will go tonight. She is being very lazy today. Every time I think she might be getting super close I find her with everyone eating so will probably be a long night for her to have them in the morning


Sorry to hear that one didn't make it. Finally though, a dappled girl! How come you don't prefer curly hair? Any particular reason or is it just cosmetic?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so sorry you lost one. You work so hard & it hurts. All your other kidds are so healthy and adorable. Love that Dun Boy! I just keep :hubbahubba: every kidd you have! They are gorgeous! I can see all the hard work youve put into your herd. It shows!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost one. The other 2 are adorable.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guys. It sucks and I’m upset about it. But it is what it is I guess. 
MellonFriend totally cosmetic. I love the look of nice slick coats, not curly and looking kinda unkept. Also for fairs that is a nightmare to deal with! Gypsy has that wavy hair and is my sons show doe. We fight with that hair every year and say we should shave it all off a month in advance lol but for a kid that will be a market wether no issues having that hair lol


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry to hear one of Star Fire’s couldn’t be saved! That would have been heartbreaking! Why she had to choose that moment .
Congratulations on the other two beauties!!
I hope you get to sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## AndersonRanch

I know I don't know why she had to go. I was gone maybe 10 minutes :/ and it was of course a beautiful little girl.
But this morning went better. Woke up to check the girls and Bella had two limp very cold girls on the ground. Grabbed the hair dryer, heating pad and towels and went to work on them. A hour and a half later they were moving around wanting to eat. So these are my frozen girls Elsa and Anna lol I'll get better pictures after a bit. I'm just so happy they are doing well and keep forgetting my phone in the house. If no one has any more kids today I won't complain one bit! But I'm sure someone will this afternoon since I plan on getting hay later today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So are you going to teach them their song? LET IT GO....LET IT GOOOOOOO! 
From Frozen..right? Such sweet little ones....


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous babies as always. I’m so sorry you lost the little doeling
Great job getting the two warmed up and nursing. I hope you can get your hay run done before kidding resumes.
Hugs from Texas!


----------



## Ana

Awwee they are gorgeous have fun with them!


----------



## MadHouse

Great job saving two frozen princesses!!! :goodjob:


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol I'm sure they will THINK they are singing but they will probably be loud mouths like their mom lol 
Sorry it took so long. I'm not sure why I thought it would be a easy day if no one had kids ugh. But I got a lot done and finally remembered to bring the phone out while Savanna and I bottle fed the two babies, which she named hers Pickles lol I didn't get my hay run done BUT I did con my brother into going for me in the AM so breakfast will be late but it will come. 
Here are the frozen girls. I'm already a bit sentimental towards them :/


----------



## Tanya

Awwww.....


----------



## GoofyGoat

They look As snug as a bug in a rug! I love their ginger coloring they’re too sweet. 
I’m glad your brother took over getting hay for you, that’s awesome... no hungry mommas


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them, to cute.


----------



## AndersonRanch

I THINK I am done for the day. What a day! Thunder had triplets, two jumbo boys and a tiny girl.








I only have wet picture. Thunder is over me trying to get her little one latched on her. But I took the girl, she is totally mine to raise (don't mind my messy "dog bed")








Dakota has two girls. She is such a good mommy. 








Then Glitter had 2 boys








And Taffy has a giant boy 








I think I have 4 more to kid very soon and Domino and Daphne must have bred later then I thought. A break would be ok after these last ones lol


----------



## MellonFriend

So many babies! :dazed:


----------



## AndersonRanch

So many! I counted what I have and 29 out there 30 Counting the one I lost. I love seeing them all out there though and really love going out in the middle of the night and seeing them all snuggled together in the barn.......I have a bob cat roaming around so they are forced in at night right now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh geez, that’s a lot of babies! They’re all amazing though. 
Bobcats worry me. That’s how I wound up with my bottle baby Thalia her momma was killed by a bobcat. It Smelled the afterbirth and got her Then I got Thalia 5 days later (Star, Thalia’s mom belonged to a friend)
I hope you get a good shot at it so it leaves your goats alone.
Glad you get a bit of a break, you’ve definitely earned it!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Wellll we just passed something here where I can not legally shot the dang thing. I have to wait for it to attack and then call the state trapper to deal with it. But the first time I saw him he was not overly close and just hunting squirrels. No big deal since we have a over abundance of them this year. But the next day he was a lot closer to the back pasture, which I have the goats locked out of. My dumb dog saw it and went after it and treed it. I haven’t seen it since but I’m keep a eye out for him and have the shotgun ready. I technically can’t kill it but if he gets sprayed with BBs I’m sure he won’t want to hang around after that. I don’t think it would mess with the does but kids are such tempting little things. Just watching them bounce around I can totally see why wildlife would go after them.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SSS if it goes after them, once they know there’s free food they don’t have to work too hard for they’ll be back...
Bobcats are opportunistic hunters by nature and no law can change the nature of a beast...
Just sayin....


----------



## AndersonRanch

No I absolutely agree with you! I just don’t know if they have tracking chips like the mountain lions do. Honestly If it comes down to it I’m shouting it. I have a right to defend my livestock and if they slap me with a fine then they slap me with a fine, they just better take payment or baby goats lol 
They are defiantly smart. There was a few times as a kid I had to stay up all night long waiting for a bob cat that had figured out how to rip threw the chicken wire and get the chickens. Once they got threw one night they always kept coming back every night until we took care of it. Right now I’m just hoping the dog made enough of a impression on it he won’t come back. He wasn’t a over large cat so hopefully young enough it scared him good. Probably not but I can hope!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fingers crossed you won’t break any laws and your dog made a lasting impression. I just would keep my guard up.
Hang in there!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Forgot to ask...
How’s Thunders little doeling doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Loving all the litte ones your girls have been giving you! I do hope that Bobcat decided not to mess with your dog and stays away. Sorry ..fine or no fine..I would.SSS..over a fence somewhere. 
Hang in their. I know you are exhausted..but just a few more..and then a break. Well deserved break! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Jubillee

Praying that cat leaves and doesn't think it's worth it to hang around.

But oh my that bitty little doeling is gorgeous!! I want to snuggle her. I may or may not have snuggled bottle babies in bed before hahaha


----------



## AndersonRanch

Cinderella has a flashy black dapple buckling and a mostly black doeling. I thought I would be able to get a break after her but Carmella's udder is filling up fast :/ so probably not 








And my Tiny girl because I am stinking in love with her, here she is next to a average 8.6# kid. She is going great! Woke up this morning to a super active baby and she was very sad I kept her in a stall with just her bottle sister today instead of with everyone but I don't want her stepped on 








And my little 4H girl came and got Cinderella's boy. I am very happy since he was SO ANNOYING lol we will see if she wants another bottle baby next year lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno

All your kids are always soooo nice!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you ksalvagno. That means a lot. 
Carmella's worthless and had a single doeling. I'm not sure what's up with my biggest girls giving me singles. Brats








And it's time to for this beautiful girl that has my heart to have her first calf. I'm all by myself so hopefully it goes smoothly


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful doeling! Cant wait to see the Minnie Dumbo has! So exciting! Shes a beauty! Nice picture...sending easy calving prayers to you!(pray):cow:


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> Carmella's worthless and had a single doeling.


Sorry to disagree, but she is worth a lot for giving a healthy doeling!! (From someone who has only had bucklings so far)
Beautiful cow and you picture!! Good luck with calving!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol no she’s definitely not worthless but all the ones I thought would have a herd in there are the singles! Geeze their large behinds are not cheap to feed lol but her and Rosie did give me girls so all is forgiven. 
Dumbo had a big eared bull calf. Gosh that girl is something else. I’ve been worried sick about her and she just stood there eating and pushing and had this shocked look on her face when something flopped out lol. It’s not a small calf either! But once she smelled it she went right to work cleaning him. It’s too dark for pictures but I will get one tomorrow. This guy is kinda a special dude. Last year we decided to try something new, we for years have always bought black angus bulls and only from 2 breeders. Dad decided to try something new, which the whole old cow boy set in his ways is the best way to explain him. He went up to some fancy bull sale, paid a LOT of money and got a simmental bull. This is Bobs very first calf. So we all have been excited to see this calf.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Go Bob Go!:cow:


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol good old bob. Joshua couldn’t remember Simmental and kept calling him the ox tail bull lol so it stuck and he’s ox tail bob lol that’s usually the idea of half these odd ball names come about around here. His bull he named ratchet, yeah say that out load, the first part being rat and that’s what we though he named him lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Pictures pleeeeeezzz?


----------



## AndersonRanch

Here's baby bob lol
Dumbo is not being a overly great mother. I think she might be a bit sore in her udder, defiantly sore from me getting those stupid plugs out last night! Gosh I have never seen plugs that hard to get out! I might have to get her in the chute and milk her down though, that might make everything easier for her.......also restock my colostrum.
On the goat front nothing so far, which is good because my my sisters goats also started kidding so if she runs into a issue I can run over and help her.


----------



## MadHouse

What a cutie!!
I hope the mom feels better soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhhh makes me want calves again! He is a cutie! Nice stout legs! Good looking boy! 
Darn on the goat front....Im ready for some Black dapples :waiting:


----------



## Jubillee

He is too cute! We're hoping for a cow this next spring, I adore them. That tiny little girl, gah she's so precious...so tiny but I love her colors.


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a sweet little guy! Yay. Congrats


----------



## AndersonRanch

It’s a good thing he’s cute because he lacks some smarts lol or maybe he was a goat in his past life now that I think about it. I worked ALL day with him trying to show him there is 3 other teats to nurse from, it doesn’t HAVE to be that one. Nurse the others instead of crying. I’ll get him latched onto another teat and when he looses it he goes right back to his back teat. And Dumbo is being so good about it. And I learned today she is a total mamas girl! My uncle tried to help me when I needed to stand up straight for a minute and Dumbo said “I don’t know you! Don’t touch me!” Lol frustrating but funny. I love that night eared girl. 
Jubillee cows are SO MUCH fun! Their size makes things harder then goats but it is so worth it. Do you know what kind your wanting?


----------



## AndersonRanch

My sister had bought some goats from me a few years back. She only has my goats, and doesn't have the set up for a buck so I let her bring her goats over to get bred every year. Anyways here is a little buck she had the other day. I have to admit I'm a little jealous lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Congrats of the calf! 

Goodness gracious that is a pretty kid your sister had. Cool to know that that your lines produced that!:goodjob:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Jubillee

AndersonRanch said:


> It's a good thing he's cute because he lacks some smarts lol or maybe he was a goat in his past life now that I think about it. I worked ALL day with him trying to show him there is 3 other teats to nurse from, it doesn't HAVE to be that one. Nurse the others instead of crying. I'll get him latched onto another teat and when he looses it he goes right back to his back teat. And Dumbo is being so good about it. And I learned today she is a total mamas girl! My uncle tried to help me when I needed to stand up straight for a minute and Dumbo said "I don't know you! Don't touch me!" Lol frustrating but funny. I love that night eared girl.
> Jubillee cows are SO MUCH fun! Their size makes things harder then goats but it is so worth it. Do you know what kind your wanting?


Originally a mini-jersey or Dexter but looking at full jerseys too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Love the little guy...and WOW:hubbahubban that Buckling? Snot or Lamar? Nice nice little guy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, he’s a handsome little buck! Congrats to your sister


----------



## MadHouse

That is a handsome buckling! :inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cute calf!


----------



## AndersonRanch

He’s a cool dude for sure. Would be a lot cooler if he was in my back yard and a girl though lol. 
Still waiting on the last girls to get the show on the road. But I shouldn’t complain since I’m catching up on a lot of stuff.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well I got some cool kids now lol not as cool but still 
Jules 2 doelings








And her buckling 








And she did a fantastic job! No vet visit no odd things in her lol 
I should have 3 more, two for sure, I need to check daphne when I get a chance, then I'll start again in March just way less lol


----------



## Tanya

:ahhdance)mg::up::hubbahubba:
I want those babies. What beautiful kids


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my they’re gorgeous! Twin doelings you scored plus a sweet little bonus boy...yay Jules! Great job, congrats!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Ok I’m gonna tell on myself lol I totally thought all 3 were girls and we were so over the moon. But the boy changed his sex (no way I got mistaken lol) so I was so bummed. I really like him and he’s super cool. He actually has a little red, which you can see on his face, a few black spots and then the dark and light grey. He’s going to be extremely fun to see what his colors end up doing.


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> But the boy changed his sex (no way I got mistaken lol)


:lolgoat: That's a thing nowadays, so we have to respect that!


----------



## MadHouse

I am so happy for you with all these beautiful healthy kids!!!
You deserve this!!


----------



## AndersonRanch

MadHouse said:


> :lolgoat: That's a thing nowadays, so we have to respect that!


That it is!! Lol 
I'm happy it's going easy and they are all healthy too! I really had a bad feeling about this kidding season. Not that I think I can see the future or anything but I had a really bad feeling once before and that was the kidding seasons for heck!


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> That it is!! Lol
> I'm happy it's going easy and they are all healthy too! I really had a bad feeling about this kidding season. Not that I think I can see the future or anything but I had a really bad feeling once before and that was the kidding seasons for heck!


I can relate.
You prepared yourself for the worst, and now it's good thing after good thing!!!
I just hope your doe that's off feed will get back on!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are from Cali arent you??? Isnt that where.kids are born Neutral Gender.till they are.old enough to decide????:bonk: some people are just.stupid! Now goats? :heehee:
So glad all 3 are good! They aRe BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ksalvagno

What cool coloring! Adorable!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Moers some, but don't go thinking that's all of us  
Madhouse it was for sure nice expecting the worst and having everything work out. Well for the most part. I did loose a kid, had my first head down that I had to deal with by myself and I finally mastered the dreaded head only. Those have been my biggest challenge over the years. I can NEVER get the head back in or find a leg with the head out. But they were challenges that I am happy to say I beat


----------



## MadHouse

I just read today that an adult hen can change her sex to a rooster. It happens rarely, but it can happen.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Like just starts crowing or like she is legit a rooster now with rooster parts? I have totally been calling a friend a liar under my breath because she swears her hen lays eggs and also crows. I’m like things don’t work that way (in my mind of course lol) but maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## MadHouse

This is from the book “How to speak chicken”
“Hens have only one functioning ovary; the other is typically undeveloped. An infection or hormonal change in the functioning ovary, or even a tumor that increases testosterone production, can bring on an increase in androgen that causes the development of secondary sex characteristics. It can happen to a hen later in life and often isn’t noticed by the chicken keeper until the hen’s behavior changes.
In rare cases these hens may even produce semen, but most chickens that undergo a sex change do not produce offspring, although it can happen. The reverse change -male to female- has not been shown to occur.”
So, your friend could be totally truthful about her hen!
It sounds like, some start crowing and grow a bigger comb and wattles, and others do a total make over!


----------



## Tanya

My chicken Liefie that died was one of those. Her mother rejected her as a hatchling. We foind out why atb3 months. She layed an egg and crowed. For about 4 months this happened. Then suddenly she stopped crowing and produced an egg a day. It happens.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well I am really happy I didn’t call BS to her face! That is so crazy though! Mother Nature is a amazing thing I’ll tell you what


----------



## Tanya

She was called a hoender haan by my vet. Henrooster. Sometimes mom just doesnt keep the egg warm enough and while it developes it gets confused. Males and females are determined by rolles and heat.


----------



## MellonFriend

Hens sometimes too will start crowing in the absence of a rooster in the flock. We had that happen at our place when we were without a rooster for a while. She sure did sound funny.  We also think we must have had an intersex hen a while back. She was HUGE and had a huge comb, pin feather and spurs. Laid great big eggs too. She died very suddenly. It makes me wonder if she had some hormonal imbalance due to a tumor or something.


----------



## Tanya

Liefie died from the laming desease they can get. The vet said that she had an imbalance too. But they can do both and look like both. I found out later that they dont really live beyond 2 years


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats amazing! Who knew? Another Amazing day for TGS!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..I need you to post all your kids on the 2020 kidding thread. The doelings are getting beat out...we need your doelings help! :heehee:


----------



## AndersonRanch

lol I for once wanted girls this year to restock my herd and for once girls are behind so I don’t think I would help it much lol 
But I will head over and update it when I get home. And I’ll work on pictures tomorrow too. They are growing so fast already


----------



## AndersonRanch

So I have SUPER exciting news to share! As I mentioned I tried to AI jasmine, 15 days later I thought she was in heat so tossed her in with Sonny. I literally just tossed her in with him and didn't pay any attention to what happened. I figured If she wasn't really in heat no big deal I would catch her on the next heat.
Yesterday I ultrasounded her to get a idea If sonny is any idea. Well she is bred but she has a ton of cotyledons. Usually those don't show up until after 60 days. I double checked with ultrasound group and they confirmed not before 60 days. If she took for the AI she would be 63 days. If sonny bred her she would have been 48 days. So I am 95% sure she took for the AI! Basically I'm sure she has AI babies but I won't be surprised if she has kids on the later date......just a little sad lol so here is jasmines most likely baby daddy


----------



## Goats Rock

Nice looking boy! I love his markings!


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow that's a flashy buck


----------



## CountyLineAcres

AndersonRanch said:


> So I have SUPER exciting news to share! As I mentioned I tried to AI jasmine, 15 days later I thought she was in heat so tossed her in with Sonny. I literally just tossed her in with him and didn't pay any attention to what happened. I figured If she wasn't really in heat no big deal I would catch her on the next heat.
> Yesterday I ultrasounded her to get a idea If sonny is any idea. Well she is bred but she has a ton of cotyledons. Usually those don't show up until after 60 days. I double checked with ultrasound group and they confirmed not before 60 days. If she took for the AI she would be 63 days. If sonny bred her she would have been 48 days. So I am 95% sure she took for the AI! Basically I'm sure she has AI babies but I won't be surprised if she has kids on the later date......just a little sad lol so here is jasmines most likely baby daddy
> View attachment 193071


We owned Bullseye! He was a great buck. We still have several direct kids and grandkids. His first black dappled son turns 5 years old in March.

Hope your doe took! You'll love the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno

He looks so cool!


----------



## AndersonRanch

CountryLineAcres yes! I remember you telling me that. I only got a few straws from Justin so I had to really debate even pulling one of his straws out. I never really hold my breath when I AI, although I guess I need to stop doing that since I’m having really good beginners luck lol I will defiantly keep you guys posted on how it turns out! So fingers crossed


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I cant wait to see the wee ones! They will be amazing!


----------



## Jubillee

Ohhh he's gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Unusual color pattern, really neat looking boy.


----------



## AndersonRanch

He is defiantly a cool guy! He is the only one I have ever seen with that color pattern.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well after a crazy morning cammie had 3 small underdeveloped babies and 2 normal healthy babies. No clue what was up with that just very thrilled with live kids after the first tiny baby was born, I figured she would only have DOA kids. I'm waiting to see if she ends up having 2 placentas and maybe she was bred twice or if maybe her body couldn't support 5. I'll get better pics but here is her buck and doeling


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is interesting. Congrats on the live kids.


----------



## MellonFriend

So are you saying it was possible she was bred on two different dates or...? Glad they are alive!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, that is very different!
So glad they are all alive. Good luck to the tiny ones.


----------



## AndersonRanch

MellonFriend said:


> So are you saying it was possible she was bred on two different dates or...? Glad they are alive!


I have no idea! These kids were small and not a tooth in their head and not even close to cutting threw. These two have teeth and are large. But all 3 were the same size and were not decomposing or anything. Just tiny little babies. She has had 1 placenta though. I'm going to keep checking to see if another one comes. If she doesn't have 2 then I'm going to say no chance she was bred twice


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad you have a buck & doe that has survived. I hope Cammie is doing well.


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow, very interesting. So glad at least the two were viable! They look splashy too. I'm sure that delivery was no fun. Out of curiosity, did all three stillborns arrive first then the two live? Or interspersed?


----------



## Tanya

Well done on the delivery of 5. Sad 3 did not make it. Good that 2 did.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Here they are all dry. I'm sure you can guess which is the buck kid! But I don't even care they are healthy and active and she gave me a girl. 
Salteylove the first one was dead, that's when I asked about the dex figuring they all were going to be like that. I actually came in to ask that question (thank you again by the way) and when I went back out I heard a baby crying and the girl was born. Then 2 more small kids and the buck was last. Only one placenta so I guess either maybe she couldn't support 5 or maybe they got tangled up and broke the cords. I honestly don't remember cords breaking on any of these to be honest. So I don't know. Maybe things were going to smoothly and 2020 curse stepped in. She has something to show for her hard work, which watching her clean that first one broke my heart thinking she was going to end up with nothing so I'll take what I have.


----------



## Tanya

She will be a good momma. They are beautiful


----------



## GoofyGoat

5 babies, wow! I’m glad cami is ok, I’m sorry about the tough time you had ...but the two you have are gorgeous, The doe looks like a keeper


----------



## MadHouse

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that is very different!
> So glad they are all alive. Good luck to the tiny ones.


I misunderstood, and didn't realize the ti y ones were stillborn. :hug:
I am glad you are celebrating her sucesses! The are beautiful!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Oh no worries I was frazzled at the moment so I was confusing. 
Everyone is still doing wonderful this morning. But gosh I can’t help but wonder what kind of curve ball Domino will throw at me! I just have her left and then I’ll start back up in March.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww they are BEAUTIFUL! Cammie produces beautiful babies. So glad you were with her. 5 babies..and without your help. None would have made it. Im sure Savannah talked you through it. Shes a smart sweet gal! You did GREAT!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are cute.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Well I did have to help her with the buck kid, he was just 1 back leg but other then just making sure he came out fast and clear his face she did it all. 
So I ultrasounded Jasmine the other night on my old machine, I was selling it and wanted a video to show it works. She has twins.
Last night I did Godiva, I couldn't find anything so probably not bred. And then I ultrasounded Citori just to see if I could spot anything








3 sacks but I'll redo her again in a week or so when the babies are big enough to count. But it's looking like 2 or 3 for her.


----------



## SalteyLove

Is Domino bred to Sonny like you wanted? She went past her possible Snot jumping due date?


----------



## AndersonRanch

Oh no, he is gone and lives 45 minutes away with someone else now because it was a total of 3X he jumped the fence. So if we can make it past the 10th of January they are sonnys babies. I am 90% sure Cammies is sonnys babies though, I’ll still DNA test the little girl just to be sure though. I’m already sending 1 sample in already so what’s another one......plus possibly whatever does domino has if she has them before the 10th


----------



## AndersonRanch

Domino wanted to make sure she had 2020 babies. 
2 buck kids. Only 2 girls to DNA so I'm happy about that lol
So next up should be Olympia on march 26


----------



## Tanya

Now look at those little dapples. Well done Domino.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww, handsome boys! Good girl Domino giving mom a easy time of it to end 2020. Yay you get a break until March! Hey, we’ll be kidding together, I only have two this year though so I won’t work as hard but we can cheer each other on!
Happy New Year to y’all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What beautiful dappled bucklings...:hubbahubba:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> What beautiful dappled bucklings...:hubbahubba:


Stick your tough back in you're drooling all over the page ...LOL 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## MadHouse

Sooo beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful kids!


----------



## AndersonRanch

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww, handsome boys! Good girl Domino giving mom a easy time of it to end 2020. Yay you get a break until March! Hey, we'll be kidding together, I only have two this year though so I won't work as hard but we can cheer each other on!
> Happy New Year to y'all!


I really don't have too many. First I lied and Jasmine is due first if she has those AI babies, but just her and Olympia in March. Cali Citori And puzzle in April and missy and cherry the first part of May. That's when I cut it off. But we can totally be on baby watch together! Get on the same check time and talk to each other lol 
Thank you everyone. There is something wrong with the one little boy though and I'm not sure what. I think it's in his stomach. When I get him up he stretches and hunches his back and when he lays down he flops around like his stomach hurts. I have totally checked him out, pushed on his stomach to see if any spot is sore, looked at his sheath and compared to brother and looks normal. I just can't pin point anything so I'm hoping maybe mom stepped out him and maybe he is sore but I'll be getting up all night checking on him to see if he needs to be put down. I really hope it's something simple and he will be fine though :/


----------



## Tanya

@AndersonRanch I really hope the little boy pulls tgrough


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on little man.... you’d better be ok! You got a great momma to bounce on and girls to breed! You just gotta Feel better!


----------



## MadHouse

Best wishes for the little buckling! :hug:


----------



## AndersonRanch

At about 1am he started acting a lot better so I went to sleep and this morning you wouldn’t even tell anything was wrong with him. I’m assuming mom just accidentally
Stepped on him, whatever it was I’m happy it was nothing serious.


----------



## MadHouse

AndersonRanch said:


> At about 1am he started acting a lot better so I went to sleep and this morning you wouldn't even tell anything was wrong with him. I'm assuming mom just accidentally
> Stepped on him, whatever it was I'm happy it was nothing serious.


I am so happy to hear that!! Glad you could go to sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad he is better!


----------



## Tanya

Woop woop. Yay little boy


----------



## AndersonRanch

Me too! That was the oddest thing I had ever seen and I was really worried there was something not right inside or a neurological issue.
So after every kidding I always Tally everything up. 
So I had 19 does have 44 kids, 3 singles, 9 twin, 6 triplets and 1 quint, counting my 3 quints I lost 4
22 bucks, 19 does (I never looked at what the quints were)
12 solid reds, 15 red dapples, 1 red paint, 1 dapple red head, 5 blacks, 10 black dapples.
Very happy with this kidding. Now after I get my creep feeder up and going I’ll have everything I need done (hahaha) and I can start on baby pictures!!!


----------



## AndersonRanch

No my math is off let me go threw this again, I should have double checked first lol


----------



## AndersonRanch

Never mind I’m good I forgot the 3 in the boy girl part lol good thing kidding is over lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Really? Now Im confused!!!:bonk::haha:


----------



## Boers4ever

Aww now I’m a bit jealous! My girls aren’t due till late April early May. I’m stuck waiting...


----------



## AndersonRanch

Finally got some pictures!
So here is Bambi's doeling








Barbies buckling








Gingers buckling (he will be going to Nevada when he's weaned) 








Rosies doeling








Anna's doeling








Annas other doeling








Star fires buckling








Star fires doeling 








One of Bella's frozen girls 








Her other frozen girl (for sure keeping)








Thunders 2 boys 















Her doeling (the 3 pound baby and totally keeping that ball of fire)








One of dakotas girls








Taffy's buckling








Cinderella's buckling, going to retain forever at least a little bit








Cinderella's doeling
















Carmella's doeling, going to attempt not to keep lol















Jules buckling








Jules doeling
















Jules other doeling (my son is keeping)








Cammies doeling (keeping)








Her buckling








And dominos buckling, the one I thought was going to die


----------



## Tanya

That is a good stock. They have all grown so well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

They’re gorgeous! If I had boers I’d be buying a couple of yours to classy up my herd,
Congrats on all the kids. Now rest up...you’ve earned it that’s for sure.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Wow you have such beautiful animals!! You have done a great job and it shows(thumbup) Congratulations!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Gorgouse babys! And glad your little buckling is ok.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oooooo Cinderella's doeling is catching my eye as a stand out!

Why are Cinderella's buckling and Bella's Frozen doeling #2 the stand outs for you? I'm always curious to hear as I think judging young kids is so tough!

Thunder's tiny doeling is just SO dang cute! Has her growth been good despite the small start? Looks like it!


----------



## MadHouse

What a gorgeous, healthy and happy looking bunch!


----------



## MellonFriend

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful kids! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you guys. I’m pretty proud of these kids even though they are the most stubborn kids yet! Every day I shove them in the creep feeder and they laugh at their grain and come out. Hopefully they start figuring it out soon.
Salteylove Cinderella’s is definitely my favorite! If I didn’t have a good friend that wanted to add a few good dapples to her herd I would keep her in a heart beat. 
The buckling I wanted to keep a 100% Snot boy from him since I sold him. I’m not 100% committed to keeping him just yet but mostly just hanging onto him to see if he is worth keeping. Right now I’m happy with his width and length but we will see what happens.
The frozen girl I was going to keep both since I love that line! That goes back to Godiva. If she does end up being nothing to get exited about I’ll sell her but I want to hang onto her to be sure. I have regretted so selling many over the years so I have learned just hang onto them until you know for sure. Carmella’s and one of Anna’s are probably my next favorite but I already have keeper out of them and money would be nice this year :/ I’m having mixed feelings about building my numbers back up or keeping it kinda smallish. 
Mini is growing really well! She seems to focus more on growing out then up, at least it seems like it to me. I know I have been able to raise the lamb bar up a few inches, she is just so much smaller then the rest it’s hard to tell that she is growing. She makes me laugh every day though being out with the other kids. She just joins right in like she’s a big girl not half their size lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...:hubbahubba: habbing truble talking(slurp) :lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss:..Love love love all those kids. Another BEAUTIFUL HERD! SO PROUD OF YOU & YOUR GIRLS! :neat:


----------



## MadHouse

This was the year of the fires, and Covid 19, and your kids are beautiful and plentiful and healthy! So happy for you!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Awww thank you Moers. I’m getting there. I do have to admit I get more and more pleased with my kids every year. 
MadHouse you are absolutely right! They are healthy, not too many losses so I will take it!


----------



## SalteyLove

Hey Jessica - how are all the kids growing? You have a few does due in March right?

I supposed I need to do a waiting thread myself. It's easier to ask other people about theirs baha!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Lol I understand, it seems life is so crazy and busy any more so I myself have been terrible about taking pictures of kids :/ but yes you need to start a waiting thread. I love seeing your goats and what they have. 
Kids are doing great! I think this is one of my better years with my kids. There are only 2 I’m not super thrilled about and they are Dakotas. She is a FF, bottom of the pecking order and lives in lala land so she gets a pass this time. 
But yes I start back up next month. If Jasmine did take for the AI she is due March 17, then Olympia is due the 26, Cali and Citori are due the 21 and I haven’t checked them yet but puzzle is the 23 and missy and cherry are supposed to be due may 4th. And then I get to start getting them all ready to breed again after that lol gosh it’s going to be a long year lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Kids in May?!? My my, tell your gals they better keep those breedings grouped closer together for 2022 so you can get it done and over with in one go!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@SalteyLove I would live to see your waiting thread! Ive been begging @AndersonRanch for pictures. But shes always got soooo much to do. I mean 2 kids ,goats, cattle, hubby,house, helps with 4H..xrays..& works..I mean..she has sooo much time..right? :bonk:. 
So please share your girls & kids with us!


----------



## MadHouse

How are all the gorgeous kids doing?
And the two dairy sisters, how are they? Are they in with the whole herd?


----------



## AndersonRanch

Sorry madhouse I didn’t see this until now! 
The kids are doing great, they will all be out of here soon. Not going to lie I can’t wait for a little money in the pocket and my feed bill going down lol
The alpines are doing good. They have zero fight in them and are so docile I have tried to put in the herd twice now and they stand far away from everyone and refuse to eat. So they have their own pen and seem happy there. Will make breeding them interesting but I’ll figure something out when it’s time.
Well I’m back at it with my stragglers! I only have a few but it’s going to drive me nuts because they are so spread out. 
But hers is Olympia X Titan two doe kids 








Next will be Jasmine X sonny (not mu AI kids cry cry cry) and she is due the 1st.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the report! 
Beautiful new doelings!
Good luck with Jasmine.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Beautiful Twins!


----------

